# My Menagerie



## Nekhbet (Aug 14, 2008)

I love reptiles and finally have my own but I'm a dog trainer firstly! Here are my bunch of loony tunes 






My Belgian Malinois 'Mina' on the right and my German Shepherd 'Kreuger' on the left. Krueger had to be euthanased this year at 2 years old due to severe Hip Displaysia and dgestive problems.





this is the Million Dollar Rottweiler we call Diesel :lol: He's cost me a fortune and is only 11 months, cheated death twice so far. Also really hip displaysic which is why he sits with he legs out sideways





This is my Dogue de Bordeaux 'Skoota' when he was about 22 months, he's put on another 15kg since then (round about 63kg now) Its a breed that keeps growing until its about 3 years old .. hopefully he stops any day now 





this is the 6 1/2 kg hellbeast ... Maine Coon x called Napoleon (I call him Nappy because it annoys him so much) OK dont get me wrong I like cats. This is the cat that decided to pick a fight with an adult German Shepherd, wimp out when he realised he was losing and I had to rescue him .... :shock:





This is the morning after photo - 6 weeks of medications and x-rays I have a broken joint capsule and two bones rubbing in my finger. Nearly 12 months on I can finally bend it nearly normally again. All from a cat bite. Mongrel. Jokes on him now he's never allowed outdoors to hunt HA


----------



## aoife (Aug 14, 2008)

I LOVE ROTTIES!!! i have a 9 month old, he's a nutter!! 
love the Belgian Malinois too!


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 14, 2008)

Go the rottie's 
Mine is just over 6 years old
He's a big wuss though, he loves cuddles and gives kisses on command......well.....slobbers on command


----------



## tempest (Aug 14, 2008)

I love your Dogue De Bordeaux, he's gorgeous!! Out of curiosity, where did you get the harness thing for him?


----------



## Vixen (Aug 14, 2008)

Germans and rottweilers are my all time favourite breeds, lucky you! Sorry about your loss though, must have been hard.

Nice dogue aswell, don't seem them around too often


----------



## ally_pup (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Nekhbet,
Go the rotties this is my boy Bully, I big sook too (arent they all), is going to be a dad very soon to our girl cant wait.
Ally


----------



## ally_pup (Aug 14, 2008)

Whoops forgot pic


----------



## Nekhbet (Aug 14, 2008)

ally_pup what are the hip scores like on your rotts?

I got the harness from a local saturday market but I get all my working gear from www.fordogtrainers.com he has some awesome stuff and really good prices!

Some more for the rotty fans





this is why we call him Mr Wonky hehehe a rotty in need of a rear wheel alignment 

This photo is the day we got him at 3 months old, he was a street urchin found wandering and we got him from a dog club in geelong






just before he got Parvovirus at 5 months old ... two weeks in hospital, 10 drip bags and lost 7kg. We nearly euthanased him he was so emaciated but he finally decided to keep things down ...






And this is his punishment for eating my LAST pair of good leather work shoes :lol: ...


----------



## Nekhbet (Aug 14, 2008)

Hehe no fat Dogues at my place! Mine even does Lure Coursing and can catch the lure!










He is such a show off though ...


----------



## ally_pup (Aug 15, 2008)

Oww wow beautiful, I can put up their hips scores tomorrow I dont have them on hand atm. 
My girl is very small for her age but prob about 25 kg at 11motnhs


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 28, 2008)

Nekhbet said:


>


Oh man imagine watching him run in slow motion! Would be like turner and hooch all over again!


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 28, 2008)

Forgive me this observance, but the douge puts me in mind of that dog in the movie Turner and Hooch............. remember, the slobbery one who ripped up the inside of a car!!!!
He is gorgeous though, and so regal looking in those off-coloured pics where he looks grey!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Rotties scare the **** out of me. But i must admit, when I was at the pound, I nearly bought some rottie pups!


----------



## Brother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love dogs would have just about one of every breed if I could I like your dogue I have one too big wusses! I got him to be a bit of a gurad dog but I think if anything happened he would run hide behind me! I also got too amstaffs Same goes with them little wusses. But wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 28, 2008)

Love your Bordeaux! They can really suck you in with those beautiful eyes.


----------



## callith (Aug 29, 2008)

love all the dogs, in particular the bordeaux


----------

